# iPod/iPhone Remote... in Reverse?



## toygasm4u (Mar 22, 2009)

I have been using Apple's Remote app for some time now, and for the most part, I love it.  Very handy.  

I have a laptop only though, so to use it, I have to hook my laptop up to the receiver.  This works fine.  My alternates are to host my laptop's library on the Xbox 360.  This works too, but the interface lacks pizazz.  Either way sounds fine.  My third working option right now also involves just plugging a hard drive into my 360.  

What about the opposite of remote though?  Hook my iPod Touch up to my receiver, and control it from my laptop?  So remote in reverse.  Anybody done that?  Maybe hacked the remote app?  I know nothing about it, buy I have to believe that this isn't a one way street.


----------



## dougmcarthur (Jan 3, 2011)

The easiest way I've found to do what you're asking is to enable Veency on your iPod Touch/iPhone/iPad and then use a VNC client to log in and virtually control the device from any computer connected to the same network (over wi-fi). Unfortunately this requires a jailbroken device, so if you're not interested in jailbreaking, I don't know of another solution.

http://www.iphonehacks.com/2008/10/iphone-veency.html


----------



## adv12 (May 22, 2011)

Try Reverse Remote:

http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/reverse-remote/id438057551?mt=8&ls=1#


----------

